# Why do I lose video quality when I upload to Youtube?



## 7055

I made a video with Adobe Premier and uploaded it to video. The video is really nice quality (the picture is) but when I upload it to youtube its not nearly as sharp. Why is this? Is there a different format I can put it in that will make it sharper when I upload it to Youtube? I just click the export button to get the video to my desktop and I'm pretty sure that puts it in Microsoft .avi or something. How can I make it export in a different format?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

YouTube videos are all automatically compressed A LOT, and that means that you lose a great deal of quality. YouTube was designed for an average joe with average internet speeds, and the quality is kept minimal to allow people to actually watch them in real-time rather than waiting 2 hours for it to buffer.

There are other sites out there, though, that allow a lot better-quality video... I think there's "google video" or something like that (iduno...)

Oh and in case I already didn't make it clear, no, there's no way to have the video uploaded like the original; I think there's a "high-quality" option that allows viewers to choose between the normal and "high-quality" video, but even that quality isn't particularly great.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Metacafe allows a bit higher resolution (around 550x400) while youtube has 320x240 i think.
Most of the video sharing websites like YouTube, Metacafe, etc compress a lot the videos that you submit, and resize them. This is good for both the viewer and the website's owners: the viewer can view the video in realtime without waiting too long, and the owners don't waste too much disk space for all the videos.

Metacafe i think is an exception, they have the Metacafe pro application where i think the original video is downloaded.


----------



## 7055

hackapelite said:


> YouTube videos are all automatically compressed A LOT, and that means that you lose a great deal of quality. YouTube was designed for an average joe with average internet speeds, and the quality is kept minimal to allow people to actually watch them in real-time rather than waiting 2 hours for it to buffer.
> 
> There are other sites out there, though, that allow a lot better-quality video... I think there's "google video" or something like that (iduno...)
> 
> Oh and in case I already didn't make it clear, no, there's no way to have the video uploaded like the original; I think there's a "high-quality" option that allows viewers to choose between the normal and "high-quality" video, but even that quality isn't particularly great.



How do you get hte high quality option?


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Just type this at the end of the webpage's address:

&fmt=18

Example: Normal address:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo1d6ttbAq8
and high quality adress:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo1d6ttbAq8_&fmt=18_


----------



## 7055

One other thing. For some reason the sound cuts out randomly during the video, its not my computer either. In the original videos I don't have this problem but after importing them to Adobe Premier and watching the video it does alot of cutting out and its really annoying.


----------



## cybereclipse

upload it to vimeo...
they even allow HD on there


----------



## Vizy

Hulu.com is another great place.


----------



## Intel_man

some divx sources have great quality.


----------

